# Detroit RC car Club TDM Series July 17th, Midwest Series July 23-24



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

We have about one week before the start of these two race weekends this year and I'm posting this for a few important reasons. First, we need local participation by membership in the form of help in anyway you can offer, and to re-broadcast the information details about the new site. Please volunteer by RSVPing duties you can assist with outlined at the bottom of this message.

Here's the information:

DRCCC will Host the TDM charity series on July 17th and Midwest Series Race July 23-24th at Emagine Theater. Our warm up for that event is on July 17th (TDM Series) same location. The parking lot we will use is on the South East corner. 

Its a new parking lot and very smooth. We're expecting traction to be good and tire wear to be better than last year. Plus the location has plenty of nearby restaurants and shops. 
Emagine Theatres, 39535 Ford Rd Canton MI 48187 

Interactive map: 
http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Pyt=Typ&name=Emagine+Theatres&desc=(734)+721-3456&csz=Canton+MI+48187&country=us&cs=9&ed=Logd4K160Sxy1jfjUJMP1227PtSByL1CAvgtRT12O4qQd0AmaZ4Y_wC8sxvCcGyJ 
TDM Series July 17th: Setup begins at 8am on the 17th.

Its a charity event so proceeds from the race go to the Children's Miracle network. We will come up with some prizes to raffel off for the Childrens' Miracle network. The club will take all donations to the Children's Miracle Network.

Midwest Series July 23-24th setup begins friday evening july 22nd time at 6pm

*SETUP DETAILS; PLEASE RSVP*: I have specified several duties we need filled to make it all happen. Whatever positions are not filled jeopardizes our ability to host a quality race program. Write me back email at [email protected] or call me at 248.872.6531 for things you can help with. Whatever duty you volunteer with try to assist during the teardown of that feature as well.

Setup crew:

Tow the trailer:1

track cleaning blow off 1

setup design and director: 1

outer boards 4

inner boards 6

driver's stand 2

scoring area 2

track spray 2-3

sign in:1

race director:1

race director assistant:1


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

i've heard from some people, just the usual people I know... anyone else out there planning on attending? It should be some exciting racing going on out there.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd go, but that is the same date as the MORL race I'm holding out at Lazer.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Rich. Unfortunately we couldn't work out that schedule conflict, but really we needed a weekend of racing before the midwest series to prepare for it. Hopefully we can work together on our schedules next year to reduce overlaps for 2006.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

The TDM race was quite the experience. Thanks to everyone while we got the track sorted out as this was the first time running there. Also, thanks to all that helped with setting up and tearing down the track. Fortunately we will not have to do it all in one day for the MWS race AND not have to do it in conditions better suited to a swamp.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Midwest Series Detroit setup tonight!*

Our Midwest Series begins this weekend. Our setup starts promptly by 6:30pm. We need as many people to help with setup, we expect it to take not longer than 2 hours. 

Here's the information:

DRCCC will Host the Midwest Series Race July 23-24th at Emagine Theater. Our warm up for The parking lot we will use is on the South East corner. 

Its a new parking lot and very smooth. We're expecting traction to be good and tire wear to be better than last year. Plus the location has plenty of nearby restaurants and shops. 
Emagine Theatres, 39535 Ford Rd Canton MI 48187 

You may easily find Emagine theater Eastof the Home Depot on Ford Road. Emagine Theater is less than 1 mile East of I 275 in Canton. Take the Ford Road (153) exit # 25 and head East. Home Depot and Emagine Theater will be south side of the road (right hand if heading East). 


Interactive map: 
http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Pyt=Typ&name=Emagine+Theatres&desc=(734)+721-3456&csz=Canton+MI+48187&country=us&cs=9&ed=Logd4K160Sxy1jfjUJMP1227PtSByL1CAvgtRT12O4qQd0AmaZ4Y_wC8sxvCcGyJ 


Midwest Series July 23-24th setup begins friday evening july 22nd time at 630pm

SETUP DETAILS: PLEASE RSVP: I have specified several duties we need filled to make it all happen. Whatever positions are not filled jeopardizes our ability to host a quality race program. Write me back email at [email protected] or call me at 248.872.6531 for things you can help with. Whatever duty you volunteer with try to assist during the teardown of that feature as well.

Setup crew:

Tow the trailer:1

track cleaning blow off 1

setup design and director: 1

outer boards 4

inner boards 6

driver's stand 2

scoring area 2

track spray 2-3

sign in:1

race director:1

race director assistant:1


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

tom kelley said:


> Thanks Rich. Unfortunately we couldn't work out that schedule conflict, but really we needed a weekend of racing before the midwest series to prepare for it. Hopefully we can work together on our schedules next year to reduce overlaps for 2006.


Tom, it only effected 2 people....


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for the postive commentary


----------

